# Varios transmisores,varios receptores, distintas señales simultaneas? Problemon?



## highlander (May 18, 2009)

Estuve pensando en multiplexar señales de radiofrecuencia pero por ahi me pueden ayudar con otras ideas.

Mi idea es: Tener un receptor capaz de recibir distintos transmisores simultaneamente prendiendo leds segun estos se acerquen al rango de alcance. Los transmisores irian en automoviles y el receptor del tamaño de un celular. Estoy hablando de algo asi:

Un receptor que perciba señal a los 100mt, o sea se activa el led A del receptor cuando el transmisor A entra en ese rango. Tocando un switch que pueda ser capaz de recibir la señal del transmisor B en la misma frecuencia que el A pero que se prenda el led B. Es posible con radio frecuencia? no quiero usar muchas frecuencias ya que los costes, el consumo y el volumen aumentarian demasiado para algo que quiero hacer pequeño y portable), el transmisor puede ser grande ya que va en automovil y no hay drama con el consumo y demas. Se entendio mi problema? espero que si y si me pueden ayudar estaré mas que agradecido.

Muy atentamente

David.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 18, 2009)

pues puedes hacer un barrido de frecuencia y detectar de una por una y que te valla prendiendo cada led a cada emisor que este cerca


----------



## highlander (May 18, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> pues puedes hacer un barrido de frecuencia y detectar de una por una y que te valla prendiendo cada led a cada emisor que este cerca



Luis, todos los transmisores estan en la misma frecuencia, ese es el problema, podes ser mas especifico? Hace mucho que estas en la electronica? Un abrazo y gracias por contestar mi pregunta!


----------



## tiotal (May 18, 2009)

si estan todos en la misma frecuencia - no puedes - discriminar tres posibles emisores porque si quieres detectar por proximidad , el primero que detecte ya anula la posibilidad de detectar los otros porque estan en la misma frecuencia.La solucion que se me ocurre es emitir subtonos no audibles o subportadoras. La complejidad- relativa- la tendras en el receptor. En mi opinión para hacer lo que quieres ese es el camino.


----------



## electrodan (May 18, 2009)

Como te dijeron, tendrías que modular cada señal con una señal de diferente frecuencia, y en el receptor incluir el filtro correspondiente para cada frecuencia modulada en el transmisor. Luego, un circuito que detecte si hay señal a la salida de el correspondiente filtro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2009)

Puedes trabajar por pulsos y tonos, por ejemplo:

Transmisor 1: 
cada 1 segundo un tono de 100ms y 500Hz

Transmisor 2
cada 1.5 segundo un tono de 100ms y 700Hz

Transmisor 3
cada 1.7 segundo un tono de 100ms y 900Hz

El receptor:

Receptor
  filtro 500+ rectificador->leds
  filtro 700+ rectificador->leds
  filtro 900+ rectificador->leds

El truco esta en elegir bien los tiempos y las frecuencias

a.-Tiempo de reposo: debe ser lo mas largo posible y ademas entre los distintos transmisores impar de tal forma que aunque alguna vez se pise, la siguiente no lo haga, que no se puedan sincronizar

b.-duracion del tono, debe ser lo mas  corto posible de tal forma que sea mas dificil interferir-se. pero suficientemente largo para que el receptor pueda detectarlo de forma consistente.

c: tono: debe ser diferente en cada transmisor, elevado para ser discriminado de forma facil entre tono y tono, ademas no puede ser un harmónico entre ellos y finalmente depende del ancho banda del receptor.

El diseño es completamente analogico.


Los modulos zbee puede hacer este trabajo de forma eficiente, pero es mucho mas caro, cada modulo lleva un emisor y receptor. Como que entre ellos pueden hablar es facil calcular los parametros.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 18, 2009)

highlander dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes hacer algo asi como te dijo tiopepe123 pero con algo asi como lo mio, cada emisor que tenga un "tono de identificacion(TDI)"

con un receptor puedes rastrear todos los "TDI" y con un circuito de barrido de frecuencia, puedes filtrar  el tono del emisor  que este al alcance y multiplexarlo a un led,

Y si tengo un poco mas de 8 años de electronico.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 8, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Puedes trabajar por pulsos y tonos, por ejemplo:
> 
> Transmisor 1:
> cada 1 segundo un tono de 100ms y 500Hz
> ...




Hola tiopepe123, de casualidad tendras a la mano algun modelo de los zigbee que hablas ? yo t*A*mb*IÉN* tengo el problema de tener varios transmisores y un solo receptor...   gracias por tu tiempo


----------

